
Jonathan Blow – Preventing the Collapse of Civilization [video] - davemp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW-SOdj4Kkk&feature=youtu.be&t=1614
======
leshokunin
For those who aren’t sure they want to go through the video: behind the
somewhat arrogant title, you’ll find a compelling talk about why software
engineering has declined and how it’s affecting society.

------
detaro
previous large discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19945452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19945452)

